# Road Rage - Stress - Coping



## Coram Deo (Feb 15, 2008)

Everytime I get behind the wheels of a car and head out I find that driving is getting more and more crazy and dangerous... People are driving faster and faster, cutting people off, Almost side swiping people, tail gating, and just to hurried.

Lately, I get stressed out every time I get behind the wheel and head out to the highways. How are Christians suppose to cope with Road Rage, Anger, and Stress from Driving? It seems like it gets worst and worst every day....

Just the other day I was driving to Baltimore for wood pellet stove parts and found that I can barely drive the beltway system anymore without getting way to stressed.....


Any thoughts?


----------



## satz (Feb 15, 2008)

No thoughts yet, but I understand how you feel. My temper is always the shortest when I am behind the wheel.


----------



## A5pointer (Feb 15, 2008)

slow down


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 15, 2008)

I normally only drive the speed limit or 5 above.... Everyone is just plain crazied.. It almost seems like they are possessed by demons when they get behind the wheel.....




A5pointer said:


> slow down


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 15, 2008)

It seems even more dangerous when you get beside a Large Mack Truck.......

I get the shacks just thinking about it......


----------



## Seb (Feb 15, 2008)

thunaer said:


> How are Christians suppose to cope with Road Rage, Anger, and Stress from Driving? It seems like it gets worst and worst every day....



For me it got easier when I turned off my radio and made the drive into a quite time with the Lord. I spend time in prayer with Him. 

I also keep a computer generated printout of the Psalms on the seat beside me. When I'm stopped at a red-light or something I read them. And when the traffic picks back up I have something more worthy of Him to think about than the frenzy around me.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's how I deal with road rage, and believe me, it's a personal struggle. (My husband says I should have been a race car driver!) I try to remember what kind of road I'm on and what kind of people drive on it and adjust accordingly. In most places I've been, the interstate speed is relative to the flow of traffic. For instance, if you are in Chicago, the speed limit might be 55mph, but everyone drives 70mph, and if you go 55, you will can cause an accident. My brother-in-law, a UPS driver in the area, told me that he has seen police officers pull people over for driving the speed limit, because they were impeding the flow of traffic. 

If I'm on a country road (and there are a lot of them around here) I have to expect that a lot of people are going to drive under the speed limit. I take a deep breath, say a prayer, remind myself that I knew this when I put my car on that particular road and wait for an opportunity to pass safely.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 15, 2008)

Road rage is increasingly becoming an issue in the Charlotte area and here in Union County as well.

Staying with the normal flow of traffic is important, even when it means going 5-15 mi/hr over the speed limit. I hear it's a good idea when you get a tailgater to ease off slightly on the accelerator to increase the distance between you and the driver ahead.

If the tailgater persists I have no qualms about moving into the slower lane or pulling over at the first safe opportunity and letting them pass. Better they should deal with the driver ahead, and I should have better control over keeping my distance from them.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 15, 2008)

I find talking on the phone, drinking a cup of coffee, reading my Bible and driving with my knees all at the same time usually helps me.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 15, 2008)

Seb said:


> I also keep a computer generated printout of the Psalms on the seat beside me. When I'm stopped at a red-light or something I read them. And when the traffic picks back up I have something more worthy of Him to think about than the frenzy around me.



In all seriousness, I do something like this as well. And no it's not while I'm driving that I'm reading.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 15, 2008)

Get a psalms cd. Then you can praise God and say prayers while you drive. Here is a link to a good one. Scottish Festival Singers-Psalms of the Trinity Psalter


----------



## Stephen (Feb 15, 2008)

I can relate, brother. If I lived in Baltimore I would be stressed as well,  I get very impatient and angry on the highway. Living in Nova Scotia has cured some of that, but if I ever take a call to a church in an urban area, I will be faced with it again. I think giving yourself plenty of time so that you are not rushing to get across town, listening to good soothing music, or a preaching tape often helps. I get stressed when I am running late, so that certainly does not help.


----------



## Seb (Feb 15, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> I find talking on the phone, drinking a cup of coffee, reading my Bible and driving with my knees all at the same time usually helps me.



I wondered who that was in front of me this morning!


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 15, 2008)

Pray without ceasing.

I commute in some pretty horrendous traffic, it often takes me an hour and a half to go 35 miles. I resolve never to even think of retaliating against rude and agressive drivers (as in speeding up to not let them in, tapping brakes to get them off my tail, etc.)--it's plain too dangerous. I always let people in who want to change lanes in front of me, I keep with the flow, and keep an eye out for escape routes.

Other than that, my driving is fairly serene. Listening to sermons or lectures helps too. Don't listen to talk radio, though.

Again, pray without ceasing. . . .


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 15, 2008)

Seb said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> > I find talking on the phone, drinking a cup of coffee, reading my Bible and driving with my knees all at the same time usually helps me.
> ...



I wished it would have been, brother. I'm not sure where Bradenton is, but nothing sounds nicer to me right now than a little R&R with my family in sunny Florida. Of course for those of you who live there, you probably don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 15, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Pray without ceasing.
> 
> I commute in some pretty horrendous traffic, it often takes me an hour and a half to go 35 miles. I resolve never to even think of retaliating against rude and agressive drivers (as in speeding up to not let them in, tapping brakes to get them off my tail, etc.)--it's plain too dangerous. I always let people in who want to change lanes in front of me, I keep with the flow, and keep an eye out for escape routes.
> 
> ...



You're a godly man, Vic, and you just humbled me. How often when I see someone driving like a jerk I do my best to speed up not to let them in and tap my brakes to get them off my tail.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2008)

See also this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/how-drive-like-christian-22468/


----------



## BJClark (Feb 15, 2008)

Barnpreacher;



> I wished it would have been, brother. I'm not sure where Bradenton is, but nothing sounds nicer to me right now than a little R&R with my family in sunny Florida. Of course for those of you who live there, you probably don't see what all the fuss is about.



traffic can be just as bad here, you need to remember, most people want to come here for a little R&R and they bring their driving habits with them.

When I have to go out to drive in the midst of it, I tend to listen to sermons, or turn off the radio and pray. 

I tend to drive with the flow of traffic, while letting others in front of me when they need to come over, and slow down a little if others are driving wrecklessly in front of me, though I have tended to let my foot off the gas if someone is tailgating, not necessarily tapping the brake, just remove my foot from the gas.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 15, 2008)

BJClark said:


> Barnpreacher;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand. That's why in my definition of rest and relaxation I see as little driving as possible.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 15, 2008)

Barnpreacher;



> I understand. That's why in my definition of rest and relaxation I see as little driving as possible.



or let some body else do the driving  

Unless of course it's a new teen driver, then your more aware of all the dangers and road rage...


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 15, 2008)

You could always move to NORTH DAKOTA!! In out town the rush hour traffic may delay you 5-10 minutes. Otherwise, smooth cruising!


----------



## Seb (Feb 15, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Barnpreacher said:
> ...



We are about 40 miles south of St Pete / Tampa. 

Bobbi's right, this time of year our traffic is terrible. From Thanksgiving until Easter it seems like half of the Mid-West is down here. Our local population goes from about 250,000 to double or even triple that (especially this cold year).

My morning commute is about 50% longer this time of year. I look at it as a plus, it gives me more quite time to read the Psalms and have prayer before I get home or to work.

I found my frustration and stress levels drop a considerably just by turning off the radio. I suspect my middle-aged male mind only being able to focus on, or tune out, so many things at one time.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't really have any advice to offer. I find that some times listening to sermons on my CD helps the anger factor.

I know how you feel though. Just this past Monday some knucklehead in a fire engine red BMW ran me right off of the freeway. I had to pull off to the side of the road for a bit to gather my composure before I could continue my trip into work.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't get stressed, I get angry. I am a road rager.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2008)

Type in "Jakarta Traffic" on google images and see some of the traffic in some Third World cities. (not sure how to post these...anybody?)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Type in "Jakarta Traffic" on google images and see some of the traffic in some Third World cities. (not sure how to post these...anybody?)



Or search the PB. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/143246-post50.html


----------



## tdowns (Feb 15, 2008)

*Dude...that's funny!!!!*



Barnpreacher said:


> I find talking on the phone, drinking a cup of coffee, reading my Bible and driving with my knees all at the same time usually helps me.



Very funny, you must live in Los Angeles....that's the norm here.

Seriously, what's the old saying, you can tell the size of the man, by the size of the thing that angers them....something like that...the joke of course, is for golfers...

But, I think, it's like the internet actually, people flying around, in their own, "space", without seeing the people they are interacting with, as people...so they do things, yell, scream, cuss, flip the bird, etc...without thought...I just look at the person, and realize, they are just like me, just doing what they can to get to work alive...and pray for them...now when they are screaming at me, because I made a mistake, it can spark a little "rage" in me...but even then, I remember, they don't know me, their anger is not at "me", but, it is due to their own issues.

Most the time, what the above poster said, "Slow down", is right, not necessarily in speed, but in attitude.

I drive the L.A. freeways daily...so lots of practice.


----------



## reformedcop (Feb 15, 2008)

thunaer said:


> Everytime I get behind the wheels of a car and head out I find that driving is getting more and more crazy and dangerous... People are driving faster and faster, cutting people off, Almost side swiping people, tail gating, and just to hurried.
> 
> Lately, I get stressed out every time I get behind the wheel and head out to the highways. How are Christians suppose to cope with Road Rage, Anger, and Stress from Driving? It seems like it gets worst and worst every day....
> 
> ...



OK ... I will answer this from a Christian law enforcement officer's perspective; a perspective that has dealt with road rage from all angles. I have personally felt the anger that leads to road rage and I have personally been on the receiving end of road rage. I have taken people to jail for taking their anger too far. The one that stands out the most was a man that decided to point his Colt Python at the man that was tailgating him! I have also cleaned up the tragic scenes where deaths have occurred in connection to road rage.

Some of these suggestions have been mentioned above, but I'll say them again.

1) Pray before you leave that God will grant you safe passage to your destination. Pray that he will give you a patient spirit when confronted with the difficulties of other drivers and that you will bring glory to Him by your actions.
2) Leave your house way earlier than you need to. If you get to your destination early, read your Bible and pray.
3) Eliminate all distractions that take your attention away from driving (e.g. cell phone, make up, food etc.)
4) Know your route well. (Don't always trust Google maps )
5) Obey the traffic laws. 
6) If somebody decides they are going to engage you in some road rage contest, do not get involved. Pull over and let them go. If they stay on your tail, drive them to a police station. If you don't know where a police station is dial 911 on your cell and update the dispatcher of your location until an officer gets there. DO NOT get out and confront the person. DO NOT get into some sort of driving contest with them.


Proverbs 14:29 Whoever is slow to anger has great understanding, but he who has a hasty temper exalts folly.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 15, 2008)

reformedcop said:


> thunaer said:
> 
> 
> > Everytime I get behind the wheels of a car and head out I find that driving is getting more and more crazy and dangerous... People are driving faster and faster, cutting people off, Almost side swiping people, tail gating, and just to hurried.
> ...



Having been both a long distance commuter and truck driver at various times, this as good advice as you'll ever get. If nothing else, #2 will always give you a less stressful trip.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Dan. I think that is the best little short list of advice I have heard on this subject.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 16, 2008)

Brad said:


> reformedcop said:
> 
> 
> > thunaer said:
> ...


 


In our home we implemented the 10-minute rule. You figure out when you have to leave and subtract 10 minutes. That was 25 years ago; maybe it should be 15 minutes now.

Also a plug for #4. That goes for Mapquest as well.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes Thundaer, I invented the Bible Bazooka for just such occasions. You get behind the idiot driver, press the button, and the Bible Bazooka will fire a KJV bible, smashing through the morons back window, and land on the seat open to John 3:16, so he can read it. (This is actually from my younger years, shortly after my conversion)


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 16, 2008)

Something else that I have done in addition to listening to the Bible or music on cd. We often check out good books on cd from the library and listen to them while driving.


----------

